
Ask HN: What interests you musically? - icanhackit
What interests you music-wise currently? Can be software, artists, songs, algorithms, genres, hosts, instruments, methods etc.
======
taylodl
What I really want is a music recommendation system that scans my music
library and using a combination of likes, play counts, genres and what I've
played recently make a list of recommendations. Even more awesome - let me
explore new genres. Say I'd like to explore more Jazz, let me explore Jazz and
using the aforementioned information make a recommendation for what I'd like.
The awesomest would be to let me stream the recommendation(s) a few times -
I'd even pay for that - so I can decide if I like it and want to add it to my
library. Ideally it would use my likes/dislikes on its recommendations as
input to future recommendations.

